# Apple hosting services are big problem too expensive



## webexplorer (Aug 18, 2009)

I searched a green hosting service for Apple customers, and I am very surprised that there are barely a few of them on the Google.

In fact, most Apple Host services' fees are unbelievable huge rip-off.  What a shocking!  Why?  Apple, Inc. is well-known for caring of environments and green energy.  What is matter with the Apple host owners!  They should be shamed and greedy.  Please be reasonable prices and no such a thing about a traffic bandwidth fee nowadays.  Again - Actually, many standard host websites do NOT charge the bandwidth fees anymore.

Another subject, I am aware that some host websites won't reveal a fee for a renewal member until their member is near expired.  I found one or two green hosting services to reveal their fee right on their website which is very honest...

I think that it is a huge failure for Apple business to run a host service.  Of course, it is too expensive no matter how rich you are.  Most rich people won't spend too much money on that, and that is why many stores went out of business.  They are very smart...


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 18, 2009)

Why would you need a hosting service that is specific to only Mac?

Wouldn't a generic hosting service provide a business plan that would be suitable for you?


----------



## webexplorer (Aug 18, 2009)

That's fine with me.  But, we are Apple users.  I would see to see more Apple in the open business.  I am really not against IBM PC business servers.  I want them to have the balance in the business.  That's all.

In my opinion is that it is really wrong for Apple host services' prices too high.  That's why it looks bad for any Apple businesses because people think that Apple is well-known for expensive or maybe a snob business.  It is probably ruined Apple Company in some ways - not just Apple store.  Unless you think that I'm wrong.  Then, tell us what you think.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 18, 2009)

MacHighway doesn't look like an "unbelievable huge rip-off"
http://www.machighway.com/hostingplans.php

Can you give us a clue about other kinds of plans that you have already looked at, and decided were too expensive?
Apple offers Mobile Me. 
Are you comparing that service to other commercial web hosting operations?
Have you looked at hostmonster.com?
http://www.hostmonster.com/


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 18, 2009)

I have my site hosted at Server Logistics on Apple hardware.  It's not too expensive in my opinion.  But then again, your argument revolves around a completely subjective thing: "too expensive" varies widely from person to person, and, therefore, cannot be pinned down at an exact dollar amount.

You may not like paying $10 a month for 200MB of web space, but I certainly don't mind it at all -- again, subjectivity: what is "worth" what?  I value redundancy and integrity, while others may value bandwidth and storage space.  I'll gladly pay more for the former; less for the latter, while others may like it vice versa.

If you want super-cheap, Apple-branded, "green" hosting, buy an IP address and an XServe and away you go.  Why continually give money to a company that does something you can easily do at home?


----------

